

Real-time map of Japanese Geiger counter readings - pyrhho
http://japan.failedrobot.com/

======
manveru
I must be missing something, but [1] says "A whole-body exposure to 5 or more
gray of high-energy radiation at one time usually leads to death within 14
days."

I see values of up to 460 Gy/h on this map, what time unit does [1] talk about
that 5 is deadly but 460 is normal?

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_%28unit%29#Effect_on_the_b...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_%28unit%29#Effect_on_the_body)

~~~
manveru
OK, I'm reasonably sure now that Wikipedia speaks about Gy/s.

That means that 5 Gy/s are 18000 Gy/h.

450 Gy/h equals 0.125 Gy/s.

------
andrewcooke
one problem is that because you use transparent overlays for the circles, and
also colour coding (darker circles are higher values) you get a misleading
appearance in heavily sampled areas (which appear darkly coloured just because
they have many readings).

i'd suggest making the circles opaque (i know it's not going to look as nice,
but it will be more useful...)

------
davepm
would be more useful if it were to shout measurements in sieverts/hr rather
than Gray/hr, but I can understand that would be a hell of a lot more complex
;)

Interesting all the same.

~~~
frevd
"For X-rays and gamma rays, these are the same units as the sievert (Sv)."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_(unit)>

ADD: "Sievert = Biological effectiveness factor unique to the type of
radiation * Gray"

<http://www.hicare.jp/en/09/hi03.html>

~~~
davepm
True, but Gray is for measurement of absorption by ANY material, Sievert is
for measurement of absorption by biological material, so you would also need
to apply the tissue weighting factor to the gray/hr measurement.

------
gersh
It shows the highest readings away from Fukushima. Why?

------
pyrhho
^ powered by pachube.com

